# Rural Disease and Deadly Wildlife attack combo prevention tip:



## Rodan1957 (4 mo ago)

I've lived at the same place since 1976. I throw food garbage into the creek. This lets this fish and reptiles eat it, plus it keeps the smell that attracts coyotes, bears, and like away, too. Never had deadly wildlife issues.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Last one we had here was 25 years ago when the decade drought ended.


----------

